# New kids!



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Today I got two new kiddos. You might remember I posted about it when I asked about quarantining.

They are just the CUTEST kids and it was so hard to pick. The owner is a hobby breeder and has a little herd of Nigerians. There weren't any blue eyed ones this time, but there were a few polled.

So here they are!

The little buckling, Ozzy.










He appears to be polled. He doesn't have any horns anyways, just little buds. I imagine he has to be polled, as he's nearly 10 weeks old and doesn't have anything, while my three week olds have big ol horns. (well, big for them!)

The doeling, no name just yet. Can't find one that fits!










She caught my eye RIGHT away. I just had to have her.

What colors would you call these? I am still learning the proper color names.

And yes, they are in my bathroom. Don't mind how bad it looks! We just bought this house and plan to replace the flooring and some other stuff anyways.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! They are way cute! The buckling is a solid light buckskin and the doeling is buckskin with abundant white and roaning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww how cute...  ...congrats.......... :thumbup: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! ADORABLE babies.....and yes, I would say he is polled :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats! They are soooo cue!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks! I just love them already.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Pretty babies! Both are buckskins and the doeling is broken with white.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are both cute as ever. I can totally see why you fell in love with the doe, I mean look at that face. :wink:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I know! Isn't she precious?


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

LOVE THEM LOVE THEM!!!  

Congrats on such beauties!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks! We decided on Spice for the doe's name. :greengrin:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I like it!


----------

